# New centipedes arrived



## 西行寺 幽々子 (May 20, 2009)

last week got some new centipedes, thanks for Mr A.Gneist help me get these centipedes, there are some new photos, please enjoy 

Alipes grandidieri grandidieri 
from : Tanzania






A.g.grandidieri's terminal leg






Ethmostigmus trigonopodus var yellow leg
from : Kenia






Hemiscolopendra chilensis
from : Chile






H.chilensis' mouth






Othostigmus aculeatus 
from : Philippines






Scolopendra polymorpha
from : USA






Scolopendra morsitans 
from : Tanzania






Scolopendra morsitans 
from : Madagaskar






Scolopendra subcrustalis
from : Philippines





a new species, i like it very very much

Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani "Chinese Giant"
from : China






Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani "Thailand flame tiptoe"
from : Thailand







and there is a new centipede from a chinese
Scolopendra cf. subspinipes japonica
from : China









some feeding boxes for my pede, is it ok?






and finally is my small room












thanks for watching


----------



## agama (May 20, 2009)

those are neat little guy :clap:


----------



## deathwing (May 20, 2009)

cool pedes and awesome Gundams...


----------



## Draiman (May 20, 2009)

Awesome collection; awesome set-ups! :clap:


----------



## Harlock (May 20, 2009)

deathwing said:


> cool pedes and awesome Gundams...


Glad I wasn't the only who likes the Gundams in the backround.  Man, every time I see pics like that I get closer to getting a 'ped.  Those are a lovely bunch of guys.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 20, 2009)

i am not sure if both or either of your S. morsitans are S. morsitans

maybe someone can give some diagnostic features so you can check for sure


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (May 20, 2009)

What's the trunk length in mm on the H. chilensis?

S.s.japonica should have really long terminal legs.


----------



## peterbourbon (May 20, 2009)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> S.s.japonica should have really long terminal legs.


Oh, where did you read that?  

Regards
Turgut


----------



## cjm1991 (May 20, 2009)

Very cool collection  Your setups are wonderful, im sure all your pedes are very pleased with their homes.


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 20, 2009)

cacoseraph said:


> i am not sure if both or either of your S. morsitans are S. morsitans
> 
> maybe someone can give some diagnostic features so you can check for sure


Awwwrrrrr!  Yawp!  Fantanstic collection!

-That first one marked as S. morsitans(Tanzania) looks suspiciously like S. mirabilis.  
-The H. chilensis is beautiful- I miss mine 
-Absolutely love the S. subcrustalis.  Fat chance, I know, but anybody here in the U.S. bored with theirs yet? 
-Chinese Giant/Malaysian cherry red: please correct if wrong, but I thought chinese giants were simply subspinipes whereas the cherry reds are ssp. de haani.  Any thoughts?

Your 'pede homes are are very nice- would you care to share the names of the plants that you're using in them?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (May 20, 2009)

peterbourbon said:


> Oh, where did you read that?
> 
> Regards
> Turgut


Are you saying you believe that animal from China is that subspecies? I've seen a few photos from Japan (they also are colored very differently). http://www.pcc.vghtpe.gov.tw/old/images/arth_p_40.JPG, is this photo identified wrong in your opinion (unfortunately I can't find the other photos online).


----------



## peterbourbon (May 20, 2009)

zonbonzovi said:


> -That first one marked as S. morsitans(Tanzania) looks suspiciously like S. mirabilis.


Yes, the one where we are all not sure if it's _S. mirabilis_ or _S. morsitans_.
I (and others) examined those specimen and came to some conclusions. My opinion: Their teeth are not on a considerably long pedestal toothplate and furthermore some other taxonomical features are missing.

I examined a "real" mirabilis from Pakistan and i can show you a comparison picture and maybe then you can see the differences:













The mirabilis has way more sparsely hirsute antenommeres while the rainbow-species from tanzania have around 6.
On the other hand i've never seen those Tanzanian species having ridges on terminal prefemur/femur - i don't think we only imported females. To me the riddle of Tanzanian species stays unresolved. And yes - i know nadiplochilo.com features a picture of those species labeled with "S. mirabilis", but i'm still not sure, because both specimen differ (and the Pakistan species resembles the description of mirabilis to 100%).

For the second morsitans:
It grows quite big (12-13cm bodylength) and it's no Cormocephalus.
Maybe it's a new species from Madagascar, but i keep some of the same species and they seem to have those typical ridges for S. morsitans:







I don't know of any described Scolopendra-species living on Madagascar and reaching that size - of course it could be a new species, but the other taxonomical featzres fit to _S. morsitans_ and i suppose those ridges on terminal legs have different appearance depending on collection area (i once kept a _S. morsitans_ from Botswana where the ridges were "extremly" noticable).

Regards
Turgut


----------



## peterbourbon (May 20, 2009)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Are you saying you believe that animal from China is that subspecies?


No, i don't believe, i identified, using the actual valid literature (that provides only poor information about S.s.japonica).
And i came to the conclusion that it must be something *related* to S.s.japonica, whatever it is.
I suppose you did the same?

Anyway, you can read it just a few threads down - there i explained why i think so and what i generally think about S.s.japonica and how i came to the idea it might be the mentioned species:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=153558

Telling from that picture if it's japonica or not, is impossible, but regarding to coloration i don't see _heavy_ differences.
Furthermore the species on your picture does not have noticably longer terminal legs than the species from China.

Location is not always a safe information since a lot of Scolopendromorpha-species are introduced through trade. 
I don't stick to the thought S.s.japonica might be an endemic subspecies, but this species might also be S. multidens, as already mentioned before.

Nevertheless: Interesting picture that reveals some optical facts about S.s.japonica.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## 西行寺 幽々子 (May 21, 2009)

thanks for reply  



deathwing said:


> cool pedes and awesome Gundams...


i would say i'm a otaku and a old Gundam fan 



zonbonzovi said:


> Your 'pede homes are are very nice- would you care to share the names of the plants that you're using in them?


emmmm.. the plant, i just choose the cheapest one(just about 1euro), hehe, i don't know the name too, and as there are very few light and some box very wet, the plant usually dead soon, i usually chance it 



Elytra and Antenna said:


> What's the trunk length in mm on the H. chilensis?
> 
> S.s.japonica should have really long terminal legs.


about the H. chilensis, it is 10-11cm now, but as it very thin, the photos maybe looks very long



cacoseraph said:


> i am not sure if both or either of your S. morsitans are S. morsitans
> 
> maybe someone can give some diagnostic features so you can check for sure


yes, i'm not sure too, the name just get from Mr A.Gneist 
and thanks for Mr Turgut's reply, you let me know the two pede so far still not sure the species, but if anyone want to see the features of my pedes, i can try to take some macro photos, then let you discuss what is it



Elytra and Antenna said:


> Are you saying you believe that animal from China is that subspecies? I've seen a few photos from Japan (they also are colored very differently). http://www.pcc.vghtpe.gov.tw/old/images/arth_p_40.JPG, is this photo identified wrong in your opinion (unfortunately I can't find the other photos online).


about my japonica , you can see another post of mine, there are some features photos, then tell me what's your idea

and about this pic  http://www.pcc.vghtpe.gov.tw/old/images/arth_p_40.JPG 
i must say some word:  i seen it 3 years ago, and why you sure it from Japan?   i must say, the words on the pic( not English) is *Standard Chinese*...... not Japanese (of course, i know it very hard for you to distinguish Chinese and Japanese), if it really from japan or photo by a japanese , why he write chinese on it?      and i must say the chinese name looks very stupid too, just mean " blue head centipede".........i think the pic's owner maybe not understand centipede very much


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (May 21, 2009)

西行寺 幽々子 said:


> i must say, the words on the pic( not English) is *Standard Chinese*...... not Japanese (of course, i know it very hard for you to distinguish Chinese and Japanese),


 I said I don't have the photos of the japonica from Japan online. That animal looks similar and it's all I could find online so I was asking Turgut his opinion on that one versus your Chinese animal (I thought it was obvious the photo web address says Taiwan, not China. You'd have to be able to ask the photographer if the specimen is from Taiwan or Japan).


----------



## A.Gneist (May 21, 2009)

Hello,
I´m glad to can help you, get centipedes from your wishlist   .
The problem, with the S.morsitans (mirabilis), is an older one. The name change is my last information, but if these with new information, will be changed, I will take the new name too.
Nice pictures and setups.
Regards
Andreas


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 21, 2009)

*key to S. mirabilis?*

Thanks, Peter.  I see the more bulbous final legs in the Pakistani specimen, if that is what your were referring to.  The toothplate seems obvious now, too, after staring at it for a little while.  I couldn't find any info. available in the "sticky"- do you know of any available taxonomic keys on S. mirabilis?  Occasionally, the Tanzanian specimen is sold here in the U.S. as S. mirabilis and for the most part, I think alot of hobbyists could care less about its place in taxonomic structure.  But, for us nerds...your'e knowledge is certainly appreciated.  Cheers...


----------



## peterbourbon (May 21, 2009)

Hi,

i'm no expert in _S. mirabilis_, but had access to a preserved one in museum and now some specimen that fit both the original description by Attems and the preserved speciman.

The Tanzanian species were always somehow doubtful, cause they did not resemble the original description of _S. mirabilis_.

The length of terminal legs is considered to be thick in orginal description, but i actually have 4 specimen obviously being the same species, but only two of them have those thick terminal legs, the other two have "normal" terminal legs.

The most obvious taxonomic features are:
1) Toothplate longer than usual, sometimes on a pedestal
2) First pair of legs only with one tarsal spine
3) Terminal legs usually without claw spines
4) Short coxopleurons

Regarding to toothplates and terminal legs - and especially to the last taxonomic scrutiny by Negrea (for Israel) i suppose the Tanzanian rainbow-colored species was mistaken for _S. mirabilis_, because it even features headplates clearly overlapping the first tergite while in _S. mirabilis_the headplate always
only abuts the first tergite...or finally does not clearly overlap the first tergite while my examined Tanzanian rainbow-centipedes have headplates overlapping first tergite.

Nevertheless _S. mirabilis_ coexists with _S. canidens_ in same habitats in Israel - i also suppsoe it might be possible in Pakistan.
What i want to say: 

1) Maybe canidens and mirabilis can cross-breed and sometimes we see hybrids that are impossible to classify clearly
2) Long terminal legs could be sexual dimorphism. Anyone had eggs from the Tanzanian rainbow out there? 
Anyone can tell me how exactly this speciman looks like? 

Just fantasizing a bit, don't mind. 

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Galapoheros (May 21, 2009)

Awesome jump on your pede collection, looks like you have some nice cameras too.  What camera do you like best that takes good close-up shots?  I'm kind of looking around, looking for a more professional one.


----------



## Scolopendra777 (May 21, 2009)

Thouse pedes are looking good ....


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 21, 2009)

"The length of terminal legs is considered to be thick in orginal description, but i actually have 4 specimen obviously being the same species, but only two of them have those thick terminal legs, the other two have "normal" terminal legs."

Sexual dimorphism?

"The most obvious taxonomic features are:
1) Toothplate longer than usual, sometimes on a pedestal
2) First pair of legs only with one tarsal spine
3) Terminal legs usually without claw spines
4) Short coxopleurons"

The single tarsal spine on 1st pair of legs seems to be the best indicator.  Please excuse my ignorance, but, coxopleurons are the triangular bits in the genital region?

Somewhere in my favorites there is an article, if memory serves, that addresses some of the issues surrounding S. mirabilis in Tanzania- I'll see if I can find it.  Cheers...


----------



## peterbourbon (May 21, 2009)

Hi,


_> Sexual dimorphism?_


Maybe yes, maybe not, but i'm not sure.
Maybe when they grow up (they have different sizes) they get thicker terminals like in _S. cingulata_ and _S. morsitans_.

_> The single tarsal spine on 1st pair of legs seems to be the best indicator._ 


It's not that easy. There are a lot of indicators that you shoild examine in combination. Number of sparsely hirsute antennomeres is usually higher than 7 while in _S. morsitans_ you have a constant number of 6.
But even this taxonomical feature is different on the other "doubted" two from Pakistan.
_S. mirabilis_ features also one or more side spines on Coxopleurons that _S. morsitans_ should usually lack. The absence of claw spines on terminal legs is one of the better indicators, because most Scolopendra-species feature those spines.
I think headplate-region with all it's furrows is an additional indicator to separate it from _S. morsitans_ (that should lack furrows on cephalic plate)


_> Please excuse my ignorance, but, coxopleurons are the triangular bits in 
> the genital region?_

No problem, here is a picture:







If you find a link to the discussion/paper about Tanzanian species, it would be great. Thanks.  

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 21, 2009)

Well, not remotely what I thought it was, but interesting nonetheless:

http://www.qvmag.tas.gov.au/zoology/multipedes/mullist.html

Shall I add it to the sticky?


----------



## peterbourbon (May 22, 2009)

...but you noticed it's Tasmania not Tanzania?
I was wondering. 

Regards
Turgut


----------



## 西行寺 幽々子 (May 22, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> Awesome jump on your pede collection, looks like you have some nice cameras too.  What camera do you like best that takes good close-up shots?  I'm kind of looking around, looking for a more professional one.


i use canon EOS450D and lens is EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM, very entry-level camera, i not have a good camera, and my photography is very bad too  , i really want to learn photography and take some good photos



A.Gneist said:


> Hello,
> I´m glad to can help you, get centipedes from your wishlist   .
> The problem, with the S.morsitans (mirabilis), is an older one. The name change is my last information, but if these with new information, will be changed, I will take the new name too.
> Nice pictures and setups.
> ...


thank you again, and i still very expect the next shipment from you, don't forget contact me


----------



## szappan (May 22, 2009)

WOW!!!   That's quite the collection you have!  Congratulations!!!   Feeding must take some time... 

Actually, I think your photos are quite good too!  Congrats on that too!


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 22, 2009)

peterbourbon said:


> ...but you noticed it's Tasmania not Tanzania?
> I was wondering.
> 
> Regards
> Turgut


Yeah, I did.  That's what I get for trying to "multitask" at work.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 22, 2009)

zonbonzovi said:


> Well, not remotely what I thought it was, but interesting nonetheless:
> 
> http://www.qvmag.tas.gov.au/zoology/multipedes/mullist.html
> 
> Shall I add it to the sticky?





peterbourbon said:


> ...but you noticed it's Tasmania not Tanzania?
> I was wondering.
> 
> Regards
> Turgut


don't worry zon... i accidentily wrote tanzania when i meant tasmania in a post about two years ago.... so you were just preserving the cosmic balance =P


----------



## ranchulas (Jun 5, 2009)

Didnt want to start a New Pedes thread, but had to tell my latest editions. I just got a 6 inch female "dark morph" S.alternans, a 5 in S. angulata, a 6 inch S. Sub "barbados", two heros arizonensis, and two "blue morph" S. polymorpha. !!!! I would post pictures but my file seems to be too large right now????? If you want PM me with your email and I can send pictures that way.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 5, 2009)

you can always get some kind of photo storage account

i would like to see pics of the dark alternans and the blue polymorpha


----------



## bulugan28 (Sep 25, 2010)

*hi..!!!*

can you id my centipede and what is her max size as adult..?











i think your thailand "flame tiptoe" and mine is same..?
my centipede is from thailand to..

do you know whet is her adult size..?

she is about 8"++..?
:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?


----------

